#  Vorstellungen >   Ich bin nicht krank, nur nicht ganz gesund >

## Sarduskarin

Ein freundliches Hallo aus dem sommerlichen Sardinien... deshalb Sardus-Karin. 
Eigentlich weiß ich nicht, was man hier in der Vorstellung reinschreibt, aber ich schreibe einfach mal aus dem Bauch raus...  
Ich bin generell der Überzeugung, dass jede Krankheit eine seelische Ursache hat und mit meinen 51 Jahren habe ich sogar noch meinen Blinddarm. Darauf bilde ich mir nix ein, denn sollte es mal schnell zu einer Entzündung des blinden Darms kommen, sehe ich hier bestimmt schnell ganz alt aus... die med. Versorgung ist ja nicht gerade mit Deutschland vergleichbar. Zum Glück gibts eine Uniklinik in der Nähe, wo ich im Falle eines Falles hinfahren werde.  
Kommt nun in so eine Vorstellung auch das, was mich auf dieses Forum geführt hat, hin? hm... keine Ahnung.  
Scheinbar habe ich einen mir nahestehenden Menschen schlecht behandelt und dies bestraft nun mein Unterbewusstsein -möglicherweise- damit, dass meine rechte Hand schmerzt. "Man" sagt, es könnte oder sei das Karpaltunnelsyndrom. Und genau deshalb bin ich hier, um herauszufinden wie sich dieses Syndrom bemerkbar macht.  
Bisher ergebnislos. Ich meine, auch was die Schmerzen angeht, denn sie sind anders. Nun will ich nichts verschleppen oder eine lahme Hand bekommen, aber hier zum Arzt... neee... das werde ich in Deutschland machen. Nur bekomme ich derzeit keinen günstigen Flug und so habe ich eine Karpaltunnelmanschette -eine italienische (gröööhl...) gekauft. Wenn ich dieses Ungetüm an der rechten Hand trage, dann ist genau die schmerzende Stelle nicht abgedeckt, bzw. die Schiene zu weit hinten in der Handfläche und der Klettverschluss (das rauhe) exakt über der schmerzenden Stelle, wo das Unterteil (das weiche) nicht hinreicht... Da hilft mir meine in Deutschland gekaufte Hansaplast-Handgelenkmanschette besser, wenn ich sie um mein eigens für mich gebasteltes Holzbrettchen wickle und festmache. Dann ist das Gelenk ruhiggestellt und vor allem die Stelle weich gepolstert, die mir in der Verlängerung des Daumens, am Handgelenk schmerzt. 
Vielleicht finde ich hier Antworten? 
So... wenn es nicht hierher gehören sollte, kopier ich den Text einfach raus und setze ihn ins passendere Forumskapitel. Sicher gibt es auch hier Leute, die einem schon sagen, was man falsch macht. 
Jetzt sehe ich mich erst mal weiter um... komme aber wieder zurück!
Danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit...  :shy_flower:

----------


## lucy230279

hallo sarduskarin, 
herzlich willkommen im Forum.
Wenn du zu deinem gesundheitlichen Problem eine Frage hast, dann schau mal in die anderen Foren, ob bereits ein Thema dazu existiert, dann kannst du dich gern mit "reinhängen". Solltest du nix finden, dann eröffne einfach ein neues Thema. 
Für Fragen stehe ich dir jederzeit gern zur Verfügung.

----------

